# Looking to Adopt - Long Island NY



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

If anyone on long island (near Hicksville) has any pigeons for adoption (rescues, abandoned or just want to get rid of one) I would love to add one to my family. Feel free to send me a private message or reply to this thread if you have a bird to offer. 

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

I know this is way behind looking to rehome birds from mineola going home to moms in hicksville very ill with birders lung call me at 516-451-8448.


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

This thread is 13 days shy of being a year old. I appreciate the offer and I sincerely hope you feel better but I am currently full capacity on birds. What breed of birds are they? There is a place in West Babylon that has auctions every Sunday, I bet you could get rid of all your birds in one day if you wanted. 

Good luck!

Eric


----------

